

Mindroid - Painless threading for native code development in C++ - DanielHimmelein
https://github.com/Himmele/Mindroid

======
codewright
Eerie silence.

I think I speak for the silent majority when I ask:

"But can I rewrite it in Go with goroutines?"

~~~
DanielHimmelein
For sure you can rewrite this framework with Go :-). Mindroid is a framework
that makes Actors very handy, like Erlang, Go and some other programming
languages also do.

~~~
codewright
I was making fun of the recent blather going on about Go and concurrency of
late.

I am _pleased_ it's in C++.

